# W.I.P. Stormraven Gunship



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, me and my manager started working on a kitbashed Stormraven for display (though I payed for it and we are working on it off the clock, so it is coming home with me eventually).

So far, this is the mockup. A lot of it isnt done, like weapon casings and shit on the guns, and most of it is blue-tacked together... but it is coming along. We are going for the baby thunderhawk look.

Tail fin is gonna get shortened, and the placement of weapons and engines is still being decided... And there is a lot of work yet to do with detailing and fiddly bits. It will be beefier when its done. But this is what we have so far. What do y'all think?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's beautiful, i'm not sure about the placement of the Assault Cannons though- they don''t look like they'd be able to do much up there but with the assault ramp at the front (if thats where it is) you couldn't really create a chin gun...hmm I'm at a loss of where to reposition them.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Looks pretty good. I agree with spikey the assault cannon doesn't look great there. maybe put one each on the sponsons on the fron and still ount them as twin linked??


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd imagined a chin cannon myself...looks great though.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

What about having the rockets on the top and the assault cannons on the wings punisher cannon style? hmmmmm


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd go with the Chin turret myself. Or maybe an old b-17 retracting belly turret?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Consider putting the turret on the bottom rear of the aircraft. Turrets usually face down because thats where they want to shoot.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

that turret's mounting and it aren't glued on. It's literally slapped there for no good reason. The one issue with mounting things on the bottom is even with the landing feet from the valkyrie it will need to have supports built up quite a bit, otherwise when it lands it would crush any gun mounted on it's belly.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

That's why I suggested the belly-turret style from a b-17. Retracts for landing. Or a Chin mount, recessed flush with the hull. The current "Arc of fire" rulings might get that one. Move it forward to be on top of the command deck, right at the angle down where the rhino windows are. That would solve some of the Arc issues. Except behind.

Also, go with four under-wing engines. The two up top and the two under-wing make it look unbalanced to me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great looking conversion +rep to you, by the way you should do a step by step for other people to make there own.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice concept.

The great assault cannon debait, um , I 'd go underslung nose placement.

Any chance of a picture of the underside front?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

A fine idea and it is looking good. As far as the assault cannons. Wherever you put them this will be the best stormraven that i have seen as it is the only one. You can set the benchmark.

Just checked out the photo again. Are they hurricane bolters on the sides of the nose. Of so then the tl Assault cannons are defensive like the rear turret on the marauder. Or mount them on the wings. With 2 sets of hurricane bolters and 2 assault cannons in the nose it will be too busy at the front. Personally i like the current setup.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a sterling job! +rep. I'm with B&K as I'd like to see what went into this.
I'm leaning toward a chin mount for the Assault cannons but I think you could do with using the AC from the land raider rather than the rhino as it has a lower profile (if I remember correctly). Really good job though. Hurricane bolters were a nice touch.

Edit: Oh, and move the wings forward half an inch I reckon. But this is still a sweet build.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The AC from the Guard apok piece, I forget the name, the huge troop carrying tank is the one you need.

I just ordered a Shuttle Tyderium to start my own changes.


----------



## Mr. Black (Mar 22, 2010)

So from the looks of it, this was made using two Valkyrie bodies? Am I correct in seeing that?


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

yes, two valkyries, two rhinos (wanted two ladder doors), a whirlwind, a drop pod, and a redeemer/crusader sprue


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't tell you how much i have wanted to see when and how someone was going to do this. So definately + rep.

And i havent seen how a stormraven moves, but my idea for the AC would be place it at the back inside the hull with a BA mounting it. My piece anyway.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like Fast Skimmer. Just like the Eldar and valkyrie, it would appear. Even though ti's closer ot a Flying Land Raider.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Not so much, the Flying LR thing is a fallacy - it's only AV12/12/12. Think a flying Chimera.


----------



## doctordogmeat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow this is awesome. Very expensive though.

Whats the hull/main body/main components made of? (not including all the bits stuck to it like the doors, etc)


----------



## goobles (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks sweet to me! I was wondering which kits you used to make it?


----------



## Cpt Dracman (Apr 16, 2010)

I am impressed. Your version is my favorate so far. I did one that looks more like a Valkyire. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cpt Dracman (Apr 16, 2010)

I am impressed. Your version is my favorate so far. I did one that looks more like a Valkyire. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks really cool!

Personally, I would have put the Assault Cannnons on the wings, if they're twinlinked, one on each side... 

+Rep!


----------



## Acharon (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the model and i want to build a "baby thunderhawk" version myself, but lately i've stuggling to find a picture to use as a reference point, i think i found a picture on pg. 4 in the Space Wolves codex, but i can tell if its a thunderhawk.


----------

